# FYI TBH Build



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

After putting a swarm in my TBH starter hive I'm trying to get on the original build. Using reclaimed pallet wood doesn't speed up the process either. Doing some serious Florida roof design to ward off the heat especially with a rooftop location. R&D starter hive is doing well and I'll see how this transfers. Gonna have a fully insulated gabled roof/lid/cover and insulated bottom. I want healthy, TF bees and honey, not comb collapse. 19.25" top bars. Hope you care. Beeace.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Looking good! That's a good example of reclaimed wood. You are obviously a better carpenter than I. I believe Rader Sidetrack once stated to someone on here, "a poor carpenter often blames his tools," and I thought to myself, now I know what's wrong with my tools! Again, nice job and good luck with your bees.


----------



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

I built a long langstroth this year and I put a gable roof on it. The gable section is removable and in side it I incorporated a 3" thick vented quilt box with a screen on the bottom to prevent the girls from propolizing the burlap floor.
" A good carpenter doesn't need straight lumber"
Goodluck


----------



## Eric Crosby (Jan 4, 2015)

Only thing to be wary of with the pallet wood is the possibility that the wood has been chemically treated... Which by the sounds of things would not be in line with your preferences. 

Good luck


----------



## Apismellifera (Oct 12, 2014)

Oooh, that's purty. Got to be a big hive and I like the fat bottom... The only thing... We've talked a lot about the bars resting on top of the sidewalls, it's much easier to manipulate them, don't have to dig down...

It can complicate the hinged lid situation, tho'... But so does a top entrance a la Bush... But looks like this one has a bottom entrance and de luxe porch?

How did you do the bars on your starter hive?


----------



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

Here is my hive that I keep in the backyard, my wife got a hold of it with a paint brush, she said if it's going to be in her garden it should look good....I pick my battles.

photo #1 is hive in yard







photo #2 is box open







photo #3 the gable roof is removable to gain access to the quilt box in roof.







Photo #4 below quilt box the box hive proper







Photo #5 the feeder, it has a pass thru mesh tunnel through the divider board for the girls to access the feed.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Fergus said:


> Here is my hive that I keep in the backyard, my wife got a hold of it with a paint brush, she said if it's going to be in her garden it should look good....I pick my battles.
> View attachment 17631


you have learned your lessons well


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

To my best I have used only untreated pallet wood. I like my brother's term of Survival Carpentry for my skill level. I also love the paint job your wife did. I think it helps  And as to resting on the side bars it hasn't been an issue on starter hive so far and you can use Sam Comfort's fav tool: I long regular #1 screwdriver. He swears by them. If/when I use a feeder I will use an entrance feeder as on starter hive. Thank you all for the kind words and appreciation.


----------



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

That hive tool right there works real good.


----------



## RFloyd (Nov 20, 2014)

Fergus said:


> Here is my hive that I keep in the backyard, my wife got a hold of it with a paint brush, she said if it's going to be in her garden it should look good....I pick my battles.
> 
> photo #1 is hive in yard
> View attachment 17631
> ...


Fergus, beautiful TBH sir. Is this your design? I've got 3 Warres now, but want to start a set of KTBH's, and have been looking at various plans from various sites for a few months. I really like the look of yours, specifically the roof and quilt design, and the feeder. Do you have plans? If it's not your design, do you mind telling me where you got the plans? I'd love to look them over.

edit: I now see your earlier post, you built a "long Langstroth" - very nice. So a combination of designs. 

Thanks

Richard


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Hive looks good. You will eventually regret not being able to easily lift bars straight out. They'll eventually attach to side wall or there will be queen cells and pulling them out one side first will either rip a comb of or tilt and damage queen cells or squish bees. 

The other thing is that eventually your bars won't fit exactly together and the tiny holes will be propolised heavily resulting in globs of it that will make bar removal even tougher.

You'll also eventually have a comb that is way too fat. And it doesn't look like there is much room front to back either. Hope it's not too to tight or you could have issuew getting everything back together too.


----------



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

It is my design for the most part. I started with the plans for the horizontal hive at:
http://horizontalhive.com/how-to-build/long-langstroth-plans.shtml
They use 2x12s for construction but I used 2x6 stock because it's easier to find quality pieces with better stability and less chance of cupping, also mine was a deeper box due to the addition of screened bottom.
It is very basic, after that I made a 14" screened bottom (the width of the floor is 18"). under the screen slot is another slot to slide 3/8 plywood to close up bottom depending on season. I too have a couple Warre's and like the quilt concept. the top is a flat roof with a screen bottom and 1/2" above that is a burlap floor in which the quilt material lies. This is what is hinged to the box. Then the gable roof is set on top to cover the whole system and is held on with 2 turnbuckles. The feeder is similar to the ones sold by Bon Aqua woodenware at:
http://basprings.com/feeders/
The only change I made to this design is the ladder can be lifted out to make easier access to remove the pan if needed and the added mesh tunnel that fits to the divider board.
I do not have plans per say but I am willing to provide any help that is needed.


----------



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

What you are seeing is not the bars. Those are slats that sit in a rabbit joint wider and above the rabbit for the frames to rest on, the slats are there so when I am in the hive I only disturb one small area instead of exposing the entire colony. These slats are just 1/4" lathe strips you have to go thru a whole bundle to get suitable strips though fortunately a bundle only run about $8, you could easily make them as well. I have foundationless deep frames in this hive. I do mark the slat that rests on the divider board so I dont directly expose the hive section to the feeder area on accident. 
I realize this is not a TBH, but I wanted to offer parts of the design that may be of benefit in an actual TBH.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Fergus said:


> What you are seeing is not the bars. Those are slats that sit in a rabbit joint wider and above the rabbit for the frames to rest on, the slats are there so when I am in the hive I only disturb one small area instead of exposing the entire colony. These slats are just 1/4" lathe strips you have to go thru a whole bundle to get suitable strips though fortunately a bundle only run about $8, you could easily make them as well. I have foundationless deep frames in this hive. I do mark the slat that rests on the divider board so I dont directly expose the hive section to the feeder area on accident.
> I realize this is not a TBH, but I wanted to offer parts of the design that may be of benefit in an actual TBH.





Fergus said:


> It is my design for the most part. I started with the plans for the horizontal hive at:
> http://horizontalhive.com/how-to-build/long-langstroth-plans.shtml
> They use 2x12s for construction but I used 2x6 stock because it's easier to find quality pieces with better stability and less chance of cupping, also mine was a deeper box due to the addition of screened bottom.
> It is very basic, after that I made a 14" screened bottom (the width of the floor is 18"). under the screen slot is another slot to slide 3/8 plywood to close up bottom depending on season. I too have a couple Warre's and like the quilt concept. the top is a flat roof with a screen bottom and 1/2" above that is a burlap floor in which the quilt material lies. This is what is hinged to the box. Then the gable roof is set on top to cover the whole system and is held on with 2 turnbuckles. The feeder is similar to the ones sold by Bon Aqua woodenware at:
> ...


I was talking about the OP. I can't see your pictures from my phone at the moment.


----------



## Fergus (Jan 27, 2015)

A photographer I am not. I have since moved the hinges to the left side of hive on the end, so the roof swings up as if turning the page on a book. This way I can work with the hive without blocking entrances. The hinge pins also slide out so I can remove the entire top if necessary. I am sure I will find something else to tweak with, it's what I do.


----------

